# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  عيش احلى لحظات مع برنامج الذي اذهل الجميع‏

## s3ana

برنامجنا اليوم 

برنامج رائع جدا جدا 

عيش احلى لحظات مع برنامج الذي اذهل الجميع 

*Picture Collage Maker* 

مميزات البرنامج بتزيين صورك بقوالب روعة جدا 

وهو يمكنك من إنشاء التقويم الخاص بك وبطاقات الدعوة وبطاقات المعايدة

اكتب عليها احلى كلمات وارسلها الى عائلتك او الى اصدقائك 

اجمع كل صورك واختر القالب لتجعل كل صورة باطار يختلف عن اخر هذه الميزة لا تتوفر الا مع هذا البرنامج 

**



*اطارات وقوالب جاهزة في غاية الروعة*



أقنعة وماسكات وخيارات كصيرة


خلفيات وخيارات متعددة


باختصار برنامج فلة بمعنى الكلمة وسهل لاخر درجة




نجي للتحميل ... 15 م ب



*اختر أحد الروابط التالية ":*
العم رابدشير
http://rapidshare.com/files/69698996/picturecollagemaker.rarرابط مباشرhttp://kingooo.kilu.de/rapidleech/files/PictureCollageMaker.rarزد شيرhttp://kingooo.kilu.de/rapidleech/files/PictureCollageMaker.rarالمزيدhttp://www.badongo.com/file/5108527

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/V8m86767.gif[/IMG]

----------


## s3ana

_الله يسلمك حسيت ان الموضوع راح يعجبك الحمد لله احساسي ماخاب احساسي_ 
_حياتي لمتابعتك المستمره المميزه_

----------

